# guest additions for osx?



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

hey guys im a windows user but a client im working on has a mac and i promised i would help him. so i booted up osx in a vbox. but the resolution is driving me nuts is there any graphics kext that will work for a vbox


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Sorry, but OS X is only allowed to be install on physical Apple hardware as per the EULA, and thus we won't help with this.


----------

